# Surprise!! Baby Guppy



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

So I looked over at my female guppy tank and spotted a baby. About fell off the couch. I've had 3 girls for about 2 months. Absolutely no exposure to boys since I've had them (obviously they must have before I purchased them).

Since I don't know which female is actually giving birth or how long ago the baby was born or if there were more, I'm at a loss as to what to do. 

Any suggestions?

Current tank is a 10 gallon with medium plant coverage.


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, all I can tell you is to maybe add more decorations so the babies (if there are any more) can avoid the older females. Females have the ability to store sperm for a while, that is why you have this baby or babies. Try to identify the baby's gender as soon as you can. If it is a male, you will have A LOT of guppies soon. If you want to know which guppy is giving birth, try to look for their gravid spot, a black spot on their bellies. Google some pictures so you know what it will look like. Also, make sure the baby or babies get food! Sorry the post is all jumbled up with different information, you can also search online on caring for guppy fry


----------



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks. I've managed to create a safe haven for the baby - I think. I haven't seen any more babies though.

I know they can store sperm. I was beginning to think it had been too long though. Every time I check them I'm convinced a different female is the mom. It's like trying to see those magic picture images. I know there's a trick - but I just can't see them. Maybe they are all pregnant....


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I think they can store sperm for up to 8 months... 

I know what you mean. But perhaps, like you said, they are all pregnant. If they have been with males, they probably all are... I wish you good luck!!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

If you notice aggression from the other girls towards the baby, you might want to set him/her up a tank.


----------



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

The baby is completely separate from the females. Poor thing looks rather lonely... But better lonely rather than dinner.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

skepkat said:


> The baby is completely separate from the females. Poor thing looks rather lonely... But better lonely rather than dinner.


That would be cool if you could find others for it. Maybe at petstore or from ur tank.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Um... Bryana, what you said didn't really make sense. First you said to separate the baby because the others might eat it, and now you say to add some others in. Did you mean by other babies?

IMO, you shouldn't separate the baby. Guppies are social fish, and I've heard they're better kept together. You don't want the baby stressed. And stress will lead to sickness. And then sickness will lead to death. If there are more decorations, it should be fine.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I keep all my guppies together, from newborns to adults. Nobody gets eaten, and nobody is lonely!


----------

